# whats the diffrence between the s13 and s14 besides the years??



## Batu (Nov 12, 2007)

completly new at the forum and with nissan, and i decided to buy a 240sx but im wondering what year i should get. i know this sounds silly but the new fast and furious movie played a big role in inspiring me to getting it. with time i wanna do the Nissan RB26DETT swap but for now as soon as i buy it im gonna keep it in the garage and fix it up. i have my daily driver and i want a weekend car or just something i can have fun with, and i have heard only good things about it so im hoping for a friendly crowd of people. all advise is welcome, thanks alot folks!


----------



## Nizmo_240sx (Nov 12, 2007)

i just bought a 1990 nissan 240sx fastback and i like the look of it, and its a neat little car with lots of power, mines an S13 and thats what i like besides silvia.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The differences are pretty much all cosmetic, however the S14 was geared more for an older consumer. It had a softer ride, more creature comforts and was slightly larger. 

Look in here: http://www.nissanforums.com/general-240sx-silvia-s12-200sx/92630-ka-turbo-thread.html for some more info on differences.


----------

